# Easton EC90 Aero; can you take the stickers off?



## Cunego

So I'm thinking of getting a pair of Easton EC90 Aero wheels as racing wheels - good idea?

However, I want to get rid of the decals and labels on them, Are they just stickers and easy to remove?


Thanks!


----------



## Easton

The decals are under the matte clearcoat, and are usually quite difficult to remove. Sorry!


----------



## david462

Easton did a good job by not just slapping stickers on their like some other carbon rim manufacturers. If they were easily removable, they would be ugly so I would remove them. No need to with Easton carbon rims.


----------



## CleavesF

+1 on logos for carbon rims. 

It helps with "authenticity". There was a lot of fake Zipps and you still can run into them since stickers are easily available.


----------

